
Protonet (YC W16) is insolvent - newsat13
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/netzwirtschaft/mit-rekordfinanzierung-gestartet-server-start-up-protonet-ist-insolvent-14868408.html
======
newsat13
I couldn't find an english version of the article but their site is down
already.

